# I will do my best not to let them down



## sufler

Merhaba.
How do I translate this phrase: *I will do my best not to let them down/disappoint them*?
The situation is when a friend of mine is asking me to help her friends to get around the city and I want to promise I will help them as much as I can.

#edit
May it be _Hayal kırıklıklarına uğratmamaya çalışacağım. ?_


----------



## Rallino

> May it be _Hayal kırıklıklarına uğratmamaya çalışacağım. ?_


My try: Onları hayal kırıklığına uğratmamak için elimden geleni yapacağım.


----------



## Muttaki

sufler said:


> May it be _Hayal kırıklıklarına uğratmamaya çalışacağım. ?_



"Kırıklıklarına" is definitely wrong. You can never hear it in that sentence in Turkish. It must be "kırıklığına".


----------



## FlyingBird

İs sentence below also correct?

*Onlara hayal kırıklığını yaratmamaya çalışacağım.*


----------



## FlyingBird

FlyingBird said:


> İs sentence below also correct?
> 
> *Onlara hayal kırıklığını yaratmamaya çalışacağım.*


Kimse?


----------



## peptidoglycan

FlyingBird said:


> İs sentence below also correct?
> 
> *Onlara hayal kırıklığını yaratmamaya çalışacağım.*



No, it's wrong. The natural version:


Onları hayal kırıklığına uğratmayacağım. or

Onları hayal kırıklığına uğratmamaya çalışacağım.


----------



## FlyingBird

peptidoglycan said:


> No, it's wrong. The natural version:
> 
> 
> Onları hayal kırıklığına uğratmayacağım. or
> 
> Onları hayal kırıklığına uğratmamaya çalışacağım.


Tamam, cevabınız için teşekkürler ancak anlamadığım birşey var.

'Uğratmak' nasıl açıklardınız? Tam olarak ne demektir?


----------

